

Build Mobile Apps with Dockrized NativeScript - sfeather
http://oren.github.io/blog/nativescript.html

======
FlipOne
A great time-saver, especially for noobs who want to take NativeScript for a
spin without spending too much time on setting up their NativeScript dev
environment.

